# Toasted handles series



## Danzo (Aug 21, 2019)

here’s a set of toasted butternut single piece handles. The runt is for my Deba.













Here’s a bonus octagonal in ebony and blonde horn with faux turquoise and alum liners








Any feedback appreciated. Thanks folks


----------



## Dendrobatez (Aug 21, 2019)

Burnt handles work very well in pro kitchens as they are still grippy when wet. How do you finish after being burnt? I always wire brush mine but that doesn't leave them as black as yours.


----------



## McMan (Aug 21, 2019)

Cool choice with the butternut!


----------



## Gjackson98 (Aug 22, 2019)

Damn that looks GOOD! Do you mind share some process how you toast them? I would love to try them out!


----------



## Danzo (Aug 22, 2019)

Dendrobatez said:


> Burnt handles work very well in pro kitchens as they are still grippy when wet. How do you finish after being burnt? I always wire brush mine but that doesn't leave them as black as yours.



So I shape them to near finish. Then burn them with a butane torch, carful not to burn too much, wire brush to clean em up some. Then for these a take them on a series of sandpaper to polish up the ass ends where the wood is untouched. I put more pressure on the back ends being careful not to sand away too much of the burned bits. Then polish on a wheel with some wood compound.


----------



## Kippington (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Danzo (Aug 24, 2019)

Little photo shoot in the nice morning light. Not even sure what kind of deba this is, I got it off the Japanese used knife retailer on eBay. This thing slays lots of mackerel thought so I figured the plastic ferrule handle has to go.


----------



## Phip (Oct 4, 2019)

I really admire how dark you got the burn. For visual balance my preference is full dark only about an inch give or take and then a gradual fade to unburned color kind of like a watercolor wash. That takes some practice, tho, and I for one haven’t mastered it.


----------

